# How long can I drive on my licence in Canada



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Before I start, I did a search and could'nt find anything related to this..

I will be coming from New Zealand to BC and was wondering how long do I have before I need to get a Canadian drivers licence?

I currently hold a full New Zealand licence (general motor vehicle) and may be staying in Canada for over a year. I went to the local transport authority here in New Zealand and she suspected my New Zealand licence may only be valid for up to a year in Canada but since it varies from country to country she could not give me a definitive answer. Can anyone help me out? thankyou.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You only have 90 days to convert your licence.
ICBC | Moving to B.C. from another country


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

thankyou, thats what I was after... I tried calling the transport authority in BC and its a public holiday today.. but for those who live there you already know that.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi

It's Remembrance Day here in Canada today and BC recognizes it as a statutory holiday. 

The 90 day rule is only applicable if you have taken residence in BC. Failure to change your licence to a BC DL could result in the RCMP impounding your vehicle or being in breach of your insurance if you should be involved in an accident. 

For other readers, you'll find that each province has different conditions regarding licencing. Some provinces will exchange your current licence for a new one, however, in BC you will have to take the testing to acquire a BC DL. 

There are variables on when to get a BC DL such as if you are a student actively attending university. Visitors (not working) to the province have 6 months before their current out of province DL isn't acceptable. If anyone is unsure, simply send ICBC an email and they will confirm what needs to be done in your situation.

As a side note, International Driving Permits are not recognized in BC - they are simply to help translate your current driver's licence. 

http://www.icbc.com/cs/Satellite?c=...C/icbc_FAQQuestion&proxied=true#1225925777297

Enjoy your time here in BC, Timjon1!


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks Oggy, I'm in a slightly different position in that I have a working holiday visa acquired from the Canadian consulate in Sydney, Aus. I'm not taking residence in BC and I am not studying. I have already lined up a job in Whistler over the winter. 

Would I be in the "license valid for 6 months category" ? If you don't know then yes I will contact ICBC.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

If you're coming here to work, you won't be in the 6 month Visitor's category. I believe if you have a Temporary Work Permit, you'll have to get the BC DL after 90 days, but I seem to recall another scenario where the licence was good for a year. Procedures tend to change and what I remember may no longer be applicable. Best to contact ICBC as they will give you the information you need. 

Good for you in scoring a job in Whistler! Will you be there during the Olympic Games? If you get a chance, come on by the Okanagan Valley & check out our ski resorts too... lots of champagne powder skiing! 

Cheers


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

yep I'm very lucky, I thought I was out of luck since all the job fairs were finished and most of the jobs gone.. Jobbank had a few listings and I'm happy I pursued them. Yes I will be there for the winter olympics and I'll happily come by the Okanagan Valley. This is a very stressful time for me though as I'm running around like a headless chicken organizing for my flight out of New Zealand on the 19th Nov!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Not long now then before you are enjoying Whistler's village. Envy you being in the thick of things during the games... will be an incredible experience! 

If you do come to the valley, feel free to contact me for some information or accommodation suggestions.

Remember to take a moment to catch your breath during all that chaos pre Nov 19th... and wishing you a smooth flight.


----------



## timjon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for that, yes if I continue to rush around I'll become complacent and forget things. Priority for now..Get warm clothing!


----------



## poptart (Nov 23, 2009)

One thing to note... if you don't have a car or don't intend to drive while in BC. For example, you take public transport /cabs/buses etc. then you can get your license at any time. We didn't have a car for the first year in Vancouver since we lived downtown and could rely on public transportation. 

I thought I HAD to get my license converted in the 1st 3 months but they told me that I can do it anytime as long as I don't drive in BC after the 3months. That wasn't an issue since we only rented cars outside BC.


----------

